# Creating an ISO from my system



## kr651129 (Feb 7, 2012)

This could be in the wrong forum, if so please move it :e

I'm trying to learn the most I can about FreeBSD as I just made the switch from Linux, I'm running FreeBSD with XFCE4 and so far I love it.  I figure the best way to learn is to just jump in from the ground up.  I just installed the virtualbox port and I'm working on my own FreeBSD from scratch.  My question is this, if I build it and did a good job is there a way to create an ISO with the FreeBSD installer?

Thanks for the info


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2012)

Not with the installer, no. But there are already scripts that do this. Have a look at release(7) and the scripts in /usr/src/release/.


----------



## satir (May 10, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Not with the installer, no. But there are already scripts that do this. Have a look at release(7) and the scripts in /usr/src/release/.



correctly understand /do not speak English well/ that the command "make release" do "backup" to my system like remastersys in Linux?

Do I understand correctly that the command `make release` does a "backup" to my system, like remastersys in Linux?


----------



## wblock@ (May 10, 2013)

satir said:
			
		

> correctly understand /do not speak English well/ that the command "make release" do "backup" to my system like remastersys in Linux?
> 
> Do I understand correctly that the command `make release` does a "backup" to my system, like remastersys in Linux?



No, it just builds a standard install.


----------



## AoEKiller (May 12, 2013)

Just create a snapshot.


----------



## wblock@ (May 12, 2013)

Depends on what you mean by snapshot.  It also needs to include packages and config files and a way to install them from a bootable disk.


----------

